# Top 10 Police Cars



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

I went through the list of programs that the bail out is going to support, but I didn't see anything designated for the Italian cop car? I'm sure Deval simply overlooked it and will be correcting it soon.

Top Ten Cop Cars of All Time - AOL Autos


----------



## 7MPOC (Mar 16, 2004)

If this is a serious question, due to budget problem i will glady pick anything with under 100,000 miles and has headlights that dont shut off when im going to a priority call at 3am.


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

7MPOC said:


> If this is a serious question, due to budget problem i will glady pick anything with under 100,000 miles and has headlights that dont shut off when im going to a priority call at 3am.


I love it when that happens. My cruiser used to do that, just punch the dash and they will turn back on.  That worked for me for about six months and then they stopped working all together.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

7MPOC said:


> If this is a serious question, due to budget problem i will glady pick anything with under 100,000 miles and has headlights that dont shut off when im going to a priority call at 3am.


We have the same problem, they're called wig-wags


----------

